
Python 2.7 will retire in... - lalaland1125
https://pythonclock.org/
======
app4soft
Sad news. I use Python 2.x since Nokia 3230 with Symbian v7.0 and really
enjoyed with making mobile apps on my _true smartphone_ [0] Nokia N82 with
Symbian v9.2. Thanks to _PyS60_ [1] I "dive into Python"!

(spoiler) There was little known fully functional _3D polygonal & animation
editor_ written in PyS60 for Symbian phones by Malaysian dev — it was like
_Blender3D_ for mobile! His site now unavailable, but app backuped![2]

I still need use Blender 2.49b for some game addons development, but seems
like the only way to get it work on newer Linux distros is just package
Blender 2.4x as AppImage portable binary by bundling Python 2.x, because
Python 2.x packages removed from Debian 9.x repository and has no plans to
make it available in Debian 10.x.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smartphone#Early_smartphones](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smartphone#Early_smartphones)

[1] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PyS60](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PyS60)

[2] [http://profismart.org/f-180431.php](http://profismart.org/f-180431.php)

------
sieabahlpark
Can't wait for my Google cli tool finally be upgraded to python3

